# SCUMBAG MTN turkey day climb mt. Wilson



## rev106 (Nov 19, 2019)

See Flyer for details...


----------



## rev106 (Nov 29, 2019)

got cold up there....


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 29, 2019)

Geeze, I could never do that.  :eek:


----------

